# Leaving the UAE - need to sell contents of apartment



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

Afternoon all,

I’ll be leaving the UAE (Abu Dhabi) in 3 weeks to return to the UK and I need to sell all the contents of my flat. I won’t be taking anything with me as I have a fully furnished house back home.

Are there any companies that will buy the furniture and white goods? I know that I can advertise items separately in the classified but to be honest I don’t want the hassle.

All the best.

Martin.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

MGYoung said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> I’ll be leaving the UAE (Abu Dhabi) in 3 weeks to return to the UK and I need to sell all the contents of my flat. I won’t be taking anything with me as I have a fully furnished house back home.
> 
> ...


Advertise it off as a package on Dubizzle and Souq... You can get rid of it pretty fast that way.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

I kept this link from another member a while back. Remembered it with your post. It's a charitable alternative or if you don't sell everything.

http://www.takemyjunkuae.com/

Good luck with the move.


----------



## mksafi (Jun 18, 2011)

I went through this very recently. If you want to sell your stuff for a price that's even remotely worth it, then your only choice is to list on Dubizzle. 

Those used furniture stores that buy wholesale will really undervalue your stuff. Say, it's worth AED 25K brand new? Expect an offer around AED 4K, if you're lucky.

Selling through Dubizzle isn't as convenient, that's why I didn't wanna do it either, but it's not too bad. Just make one post titled "Apartment items for sale", list the items, their prices, and links to their photos. In the span of 3 weeks, you'll have gotten rid of everything.

Make sure to mention "Prices are absolutely non-negotiable" in bold -- to reduce the headache from those who love to haggle. But it's not enough to mention that in the ad, you have to ask the person to agree to it before you give them directions to your home. 

If you still had items that didn't sell by the end of the 3rd week, call TakeMyJunkUAE as mentioned in the post above. Supposedly, they will give your extra items to charity. And you will still have gotten much more than the wholesale people would have offered you.


----------

